# King Crimson - In the Court of the Crimson King Mini-Review



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

Artist: King Crimson
Album: In the Court of the Crimson King
Year: 1969
Genre(s): Progressive Rock, Art Rock

Unfortunately, this is an album with few positives for me. I don't like the sound of the album in general, and the one song that I like the start of, "Moonchild", ends in ten or so minutes of very sparse improvisation which doesn't move me. 

Despite this, I do like that one part, and the rest of the album isn't terrible, so I don't hate the album. No highlights here, besides the start of "Moonchild".

2/5 - Dislike


----------

